# Edisto Island



## CaptMo47 (May 14, 2009)

My family has been going to Edisto Island since the late 50's, and you would think that we would be master anglers by now. Well thats not the case. We know a little more than most people but we have a lot more to learn. We will be staying down there in late June and I want to know what I should be fishing for? We mostly fish from the surf but we go to Steamboat landing every now and then. If anyone can give me any tips on tackle/ rigs, bait and location I would be very greatful.


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

I usually fish 2 hook drop rigs/#4 kayle or small circles - with fresh cut shrimp in or just past the breakers, one rod with a cut bait way out on a fishfinder rig w/ circle hook in a sand spike, and keep one for lures to cast at schooling fish if it happens. (green grub on a red leadhead jig, spoon, or bucktail) Sometimes I fish a minnow on a bucktail or sand flea on a carolina rig - reel in very slow in the breakers and suds. Most of what you catch is whiting, bluefish, small sharpnose sharks, black drum, pompano, flounder, trout, or spottails. Whiting and small sharks are most prevalent.


I use to have a skiff but, sold it. Only have a canoe now. Fished a lot out of Steamboat in the boat. I presume you are on the hill fishing. I usually surf fish near end of one of the groins on front beach. Good sharking just around corner at mouth of sound. (about 3200 block) Never did much on sound side on bottom fish. One good place to try is front beach at Botany Bay. Other places I've tried is creeks coming in past Dawho bridge. Best there on the high tide and outgoing - need moving water. Buy or catch fresh bait and keep your bait fresh while you are out.


----------

